# Berlusconi is a berk!



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

The Italian Prime minister goes to the decimated earthquake area.
Hundreds have been killed and thousands lost everything.
They are broken hearted and living in tents.

And what does that stoopid git say to them?

*"Pretend you are on a Weekend Camping Holiday".*

Can you believe it ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

King Silk said:


> The Italian Prime minister goes to the decimated earthquake area.
> Hundreds have been killed and thousands lost everything.
> They are broken hearted and living in tents.
> 
> ...


He regularly drops clangers, but that one takes the Garibaldi.


----------

